# Saying goodbye



## mellowyellow (Jan 16, 2022)

Source:  Reddit


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 16, 2022)

It's so tough, I so empathise and sympathise. Lulu is my current avatar, we said farewell to her last October, we still miss her so much, that's despite still having two fabulous cats of the same breed.
I don't see any shame in shedding a tear or three for a beloved pet, even months on from their final farewell. A beautiful dog like that is inevitably, one of the family, why shouldn't you be bereaved.

Lulu was so poorly that we had to agree to the vet's advice and accept that she had no chance of recovery. We agreed with our vet that Lulu was in so much pain it was cruel to cling on to her even though we loved her so much. After the deed was done we received this from our vet.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2022)

Yes it is horrible to lose anyone be it a pet or a human...whether through Divorce, Death or Dementia.. the three D's...

I've suffered from the loss of humans and dogs just in the last 3 years... as well as many before that... it takes a very long time for me to recover from loss..


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 16, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> It's so tough, I so empathise and sympathise. Lulu is my current avatar, we said farewell to her last October, we still miss her so much, that's despite still having two fabulous cats of the same breed.
> I don't see any shame in shedding a tear or three for a beloved pet, even months on from their final farewell. A beautiful dog like that is inevitably, one of the family, why shouldn't you be bereaved.
> 
> Lulu was so poorly that we had to agree to the vet's advice and accept that she had no chance of recovery. We agreed with our vet that Lulu was in so much pain it was cruel to cling on to her even though we loved her so much. After the deed was done we received this from our vet.
> ...


This poem is so heartfelt and beautiful! Shed a few tears reading it! Sorry about your loss!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 16, 2022)

It is sad how dogs die. Some leave home or run away. I have been told it is best to leave them alone as they approach their final days.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jan 16, 2022)

so very very sorry for anyone who has recently lost a pet. They are such a source of love.


----------



## Devi (Jan 16, 2022)

Sorry to hear it, @mellowyellow. Losing a pet is so difficult. Here's hoping it eases for you.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 16, 2022)

@mellowyellow, I got sad because I saw the title and thought you were leaving the forum.  So glad that is not the case.  I'm assuming that is someone else's dog since the source is Reddit?  If not, I'm truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 16, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> @mellowyellow, I got sad because I saw the title and thought you were leaving the forum.  So glad that is not the case.  I'm assuming that is someone else's dog since the source is Reddit?  If not, I'm truly sorry for your loss.


Thank you so much dseag2, you are a lovely man.  Because I'm a Reddit fan, sometimes I fall in love with a photo that needs to be shared and this was one of those times.   I was fascinated with the look of concern on the Boxer's face, it makes me think he knew what was going on.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 16, 2022)

Oh, thank you.  I've actually seen videos of pets that are going through euthanasia and the other pets are brought in so they will understand what is happening and not look for their buddy.  I do think they understand.  So very sad.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 16, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Lulu was so poorly that we had to agree to the vet's advice and accept that she had no chance of recovery. We agreed with our vet that Lulu was in so much pain it was cruel to cling on to her even though we loved her so much.


So sorry you lost your Lulu, may she rest peacefully.  She was a beautiful girl and I know you feel the loss in your heart, and will continue to think of her for years to come.  I often get teary eyed thinking of my pets who have passed on, they are family and the love never ceases.  Was she a Tonkinese?


----------

